# Smoked Pig Ears



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

These make a nice snack. Ya get some meat down there by the head an the rest sort comes out like a pig jerky. Nice flavour in em.










Don't take long ta do an make a tastey little treat.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Did you put spices or seasoning on them? How long does it take to smoke them?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A bit a greek seasonin an a dash a onion powder, they smoked bought a hour an a half. Ya gotta kinda go by color an feel cause there ain't no place ta put a thermometer on em!

Weren't a bad snack atall!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope you used a big Q-tip on them first!:2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good one, Emerald.

Coot, do they taste "hammy"? I'd have never thought to do that. Excellent example of not letting anything go to waste.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My pup loves them! Snaps at me when I try to take them away.:surrender:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Smoked ones well, down by the head end taste a bit like pulled pork, further up the ear be more like pork rinds.


----------

